# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 530 Won't Turn On



## mak1176 (Jul 7, 2011)

My friend is also having problems with her 530. It will not boot into the bios. My friend has a Dell Inspiron 530 as well. When she presses the power button, the fan will kick on then shut off. (the light on the button will go from amber to blue, then when the fan stops, the light turns off). The computer will repeat itself 2 more times (so a total of 3 times for the fan to turn on then off with the same color sequence on the button). On the 3rd time the fan kicks on, you'll hear one beep right before the computer shuts off.

here is a video
YouTube - ‪530non-boot.3gp‬‏

Any help would be appreciated. She is an hour away or I would be able to go over there and check it out in person. Just wondering if any of you have experienced this problem before and if you have fixed it. 

Please advise

thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 530 Won't Turn On*

A single beep on the 530 is a Bios Check Sum Failure, usually a means a failed motherboard.

Start by clearing the CMOS.
Documentation

If that doesn't make any difference I would swap in another power supply just to be sure it's not a PSU failure.


----------



## Akathisia (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 530 Won't Turn On*



wrench97 said:


> ...Start by clearing the CMOS.
> Documentation...


Thanks for the tip.ray:

Clearing the CMOS worked for me. It took about 10 minutes from beginning to end. :wave:


----------

